# Miter box restore



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone ever restore an old Stanley miter box?
Any pointers would be appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*gotta photo?*

there are many types...wood, metal...


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Yes, Art

I've restored quite a few actually. Here's my advice in a nutshell:

1. go download these (I can't be any more specific since I don't know what model you have)
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-mbox/mbox26.pdf
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-mbox/mboxman.pdf
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-mbox/mbox09.pdf

2. take many photos from every possible angle -- these will aid greatly in reassembly.

3. After trying many different things over the years, my workflow (for mitre boxes at least) consist of wiping everything down with mineral spirits, then disassemble, then use brass wire brushes on anything that needs cleanup.
For parts requiring more aggressive cleanup, go to scotchbrite pads.
If needed, progress to fine (220-600 grit range) wet-or-dry paper for restoring parts in still rougher condition.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry Guys
I have a Stanley 246


----------

